# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  مناظره رادیویی دکتر هامون سبطی با فیاضی ، نوید ادهم و سحر خیز

## shahravan

*در سایت نشر دریافت چنین آمده است:
**(۱۲ اردیبهشت) مناظره رادیویی دکتر هامون سبطی (مدیر انجمن ناشران آموزشی و نشر دریافت) ، دکتر عبدالوحید فیاضی، سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش مجلس) ، دکتر مهدی نوید ادهم (معاون وزیر و دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش وزارت آموزش و پرورش)، و دکتر ابراهیم سحرخیز (مشاور کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی) در مورد تأثیر معدل در کنکور، از رادیو گفت‌و‌گو  احتمالاً ساعت ۱۶:۴۵ شنبه ۱۱ اردیبهشت پخش خواهد شد! تغییر برنامه‌ها را  از این رادیو پیگیر باشید و ما نیز درصورت اطلاع در اینجا می‌آوریم.  موج و  ردیف: FM 103.5 . تارنما: صفحه اصلی - رادیو گفت و گو**منبع:* http://daryaft-pub.com/ebtal-moaddel/

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بلاخره نامه در 2 تا از خبرگزاری ها منتشر شد.وارد لینک خبر بشید و کامنت تشکر بزارید تا سایر خبرگزاریام کپی شو بزارن تو سایتاشون برسه به گوش نماینده ها*
نامه داوطلبان کنکور در خصوص سوابق تحصیلی به نمایندگان ملت
**                    پذیرش دانشجو به کمک سوابق تحصیلی  تنها باعث سودآوری بسیاری از موسسات شده است              
**
*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

خوب بچه ها کامنت ها خوب بودن.منتهی ی کاری که باید همه انجام بدیم تا بتونیم حق مونو بگیریم اینه که اون متن اون نامه رو پخش کنید.با تلگرام بدید تو گروپا،بین دوستاتون،سایتای خبری زنجیره ای پخش کنید  تا وسعت فراگیری پیام بره بالا.انصافا خبرگزاری دانشجو هم گل کاشت و یه تیتر جنجالی زد.دیدید بلاخره میشه درست و حسابی اعتراض کرد.نه اینکه بیاید تو انجمن آه و ناله کنید،حرفای الکی بشنوید.به سمت خبرگزاریا هجوم ببرید.خواسته هاتون رو بنویسید.چطور میشه وقتی 4تا درخت قطع میشه اونجوری صداش در بیاد تو فضای مجازی و بره بشه خبر تلویزیون اونوخ ما نشه.ما هم میتونیم .به شرط کار دسته جمعی 
متن یا لینک این خبر رو کپی کنید و پخش کنید.
لینک 
*                  پذیرش دانشجو به کمک سوابق تحصیلی  تنها باعث سودآوری بسیاری از موسسات شده است 
*

----------


## mil

....................112.....

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> این هامون سبطی آخرش گند میزنه به همه چیز.
> آخه برای چی این رو دعوت کرده اند ؟  حالا  همین رو بهونه می کنند که انتشاراتی ها می خواهند سوابق تحصیلی برداشته بشه


مگه دانش اموزا نماینده دارن!!!!

----------


## gezero

اخه به هامون سبطی چه ربطی داره چی بهش میرسه خودشو میندازه وسط 
برو در کتاب فروشیت باااااو

----------


## mil

...............114118

----------


## ehsan_yany

> اخه به هامون سبطی چه ربطی داره چی بهش میرسه خودشو میندازه وسط 
> برو در کتاب فروشیت باااااو


حالا این خوبه. 
یکی نیست بهش بگه شما برو طبابتت رو بکن. اگه اینقدر علاقه به ادبیات و انتشارات و کتاب فروشی و.... اینا داری چرا پزشکی خوندی. ادبیات میخوندی!!! 
الانم با این کارا فقط میخواد معروف بشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

​استاد کارش درسته دمت گرم استاد..دردت بخوره تو سر مخالفات...سرکلاس عالیه عالی

----------


## ahmadtkd

> حالا این خوبه. 
> یکی نیست بهش بگه شما برو طبابتت رو بکن. اگه اینقدر علاقه به ادبیات و انتشارات و کتاب فروشی و.... اینا داری چرا پزشکی خوندی. ادبیات میخوندی!!! 
> الانم با این کارا فقط میخواد معروف بشه


داداش  حرف شما درسته اما این رو هم در نظر بگیر که اگه تاثیر رو بر ندارن به نفع کتاب های کمک درسی و انتشارات و.... چون اینجوری هم برا نهایی باید کتاب بگیرن هم برا کنکور

----------


## aryan rs

واقعا راست میگن که نباید به کسی خوبی کرد.دوست عزیز این که ایشون بخاطر معروف کردن انتشارات یا به خاطر نا عدالتی دارن این کار رو میکنن چه فرقی به حال شما داره؟؟چرا اصل رو گرفتید چسبیدید به فرعی؟؟؟چیزی که مهمه اینه داره تمام تلاشش رو میکنه که تاثیر مستقیم نباشه .یکم با دید مثبت نگاه کنید کدوم انتشاراتی حاضر بود مناظره بزاره و با نماینده ها صحبت کنه تا بهشون بفهمونه که تاثیر معدل نا عدالتیه؟؟اونم بعد از اینکه آقای نماینده محترم گفتن پای انتشارات برای کسب کار خودشون وسطه؟؟اگه یکم بخوایم منطقی فکر کنیم میبینیم که اتفاقا خیلی کمک کرده به وسیله اون و همچنین وحدت ما خیلی از نماینده ها متوجه شدن که معدل چقد تاثیرگذاره توی کنکور
هر چی خواستم کامنت نزارم دیدم واقعا نمیشه
همه جبهه گرفتید طرف اون انگاری اون تاثیر رو قطعی کرده
ب جای اینکه به نماینده ها بگید فرق تاثیر مثبت با تاثیر مستقیم رو اومدید همه چیز رو انداختید گردن سبطی
من ایشون رو نه دیدم و نه طرفدارش هستم ولی بد نیس یکم انصاف داشته باشید

----------


## وحید ی

> این هامون سبطی آخرش گند میزنه به همه چیز.
> آخه برای چی این رو دعوت کرده اند ؟  حالا  همین رو بهونه می کنند که انتشاراتی ها می خواهند سوابق تحصیلی برداشته بشه


سلام بله ورود اقای سبطی به این مسله دستاویزی دست مسولین داده مبنی بر اینکه پشت سر حذف معدل انتشارات کتابای کنکور هستن ...چند بار هم مسولین توی اخبار به این موضو اشاره کردن...حالا نیت اقای سبطی فکر نکنم بد باشه اما ورودشون به عنوان مدیر نشر دریافت باعث مشکل میشه

----------


## YAS12345678

هامون سبطی گند میزنه به اینده همه مت کنکوری ها
هومن سبطی یکی از طرفدار های تاثیر مستقیم معدله اون به این فکر نمیکنه که دانش اموز باید چهار سال برای بالا رفتن معدلش شرایطی بدتر از کنکور رو تجربه کن که اگر هم معدلش بیست نشه ضرر کرده  رستگار رحمانی معدلش 13 اگه تاثیر مستقیم بود عمرا تک بیاره اگه باورتون نمیشه برین سایت گزینه 2از تاثیر سوابق همه نمرات رو 13 بدین از اون طرفم همه درصد ها رو 100 بدین که این مورد خیلی غیر ممکنه  کسی 100 بزنه همه رو ببینین رتبه نزدیک 100 خدایش هومن سبطی داره گند میزنه هم به اسم و رسمش و هم اینده ما ها

----------


## AmirAria

> هومن سبطی گند میزنه به اینده همه مت کنکوری ها
> هومن سبطی یکی از طرفدار های تاثیر مستقیم معدله اون به این فکر نمیکنه که دانش اموز باید چهار سال برای بالا رفتن معدلش شرایطی بدتر از کنکور رو تجربه کن که اگر هم معدلش بیست نشه ضرر کرده  رستگار رحمانی معدلش 13 اگه تاثیر مستقیم بود عمرا تک بیاره اگه باورتون نمیشه برین سایت گزینه 2از تاثیر سوابق همه نمرات رو 13 بدین از اون طرفم همه درصد ها رو 100 بدین که این مورد خیلی غیر ممکنه  کسی 100 بزنه همه رو ببینین رتبه نزدیک 100 خدایش هومن سبطی داره گند میزنه هم به اسم و رسمش و هم اینده ما ها


دادا شما اول برو اسمش رو دقیق بخون بعد بیا اینجا نظر بده  :Yahoo (21): 

بعدشم واقعا اگه قرار باشه انتشاراتی به فکر خودش باشه میاد میگه تاثیر مستقیم باشه تا این آقا هم از فروش کتب آماده شده برای نهایی سود ببره هم کنکور.
در ضمن آقای سبطی از ابتدا مخالف تاثیر معدل بودن نمیدونم شما چطور اینطور مستقیم دارید میگید طرفدار تاثیر مستقیمه !!!

----------


## امیر ارسلان

خداییش هرکی رو قبول نداشته باشم هامون سبطی رو قبول دارم چون واقعا واسه بچها کار می کنه
کتاباشم عالیه

----------


## Shayan.m

دلنم برا هامون میسوزه چجوری میخواد یه نفره با سه تا آدم ببخشید زبون نفهم که طرفدار تاثیر مستقیم هستن مناظره کنه

----------


## reza1995live

یادآوری؛  شروع شد.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## negarakbbbb

حداقل خوبه آقای سبطی یه حمایتی میکنن از دانش آموزا!اگه ایشون هم نبودن که دیگه هیچی

----------


## Tzar

بیچاره سبطی داره با یه مشت نفهم صحبت میکنه
این یارو چقد بد حرف میزنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mil

*..........................*97

----------


## mpaarshin

مجري هم طرف اوناست

----------


## hamed_habibi

​مرسی استاد سبطی ترکونده مرسی استاد

----------


## mil

سحر خیز آموزش پرورشیه و معلم ها با این که  حرف هاشون با این که غیر منطقیه *** و به شقه بند می کنه و حرفش رو اثبات می کنه .سبطی داره از رو کاغذ می خونه

----------


## mil

*.............................*90

----------


## emprator227

کلا 3 تا آدم نفهم  رودعوت کردن برای مناظره.واقعا متاسفم برای این کشور و مسئولینش.

----------


## aliiran20

خیلی جالبه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!میگن دانش آموزان را تحریک میکنند ....مگه دانش آموزان خودشون درک و فهم ندارند ....خیلی خیلی جالبه ...جالبه 60 تا قاضی صلاحیت نداشتند که مصوبه را خلاف قانون دانستند...واقعا باید تاسف خورد ...فقط توهین میکنند به آقای دکتر سبطی !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !
میگه پای ناشران درمیآن هست..بابا کنکور که 3 سال یا 4 سال بشه که بیشتر به نفع ناشران هست !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
واقعا این بندگان خدا اصلا انگار نمیدونند کنکور چیه ..واقعن تاسف باید خورد ...همش حرفای کلی میزنند...اصلن نمیدونند چی به چیه ...

----------


## ahmadtkd

آقا این مجری و سحر خیز و فیاضی دارن سفسطه می کنن یک چیز بدیهی رو دارن می پیچونن واقا متاسفم مگه میشه یک کنکور بشه ۴کنکور ناشرا ضرر کنن .

----------


## wizard2015

*یه مشت آدم نفهم.سحرخیز نفهم هم که پا شد رفت*

----------


## aliiran20

واقعن مشخص نیست چی میگن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!متاسفم برای این حرفهای کلی !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## emprator227

> *یه مشت آدم نفهم.سحرخیز نفهم هم که پا شد رفت*


همین بهتر که رفت مرتیکه حرف دهنش رو نمیفهمید.

----------


## mil

> آقا این مجری و سحر خیز و فیاضی دارن سفسطه می کنن یک چیز بدیهی رو دارن می پیچونن واقا متاسفم مگه میشه یک کنکور بشه ۴کنکور ناشرا ضرر کنن .


فیاضی و سحر خیز معلم اند هر چیزی رو که بگی برات به روش خودشون اثبات می کنند

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دوستان بریزید پیج فیاضی

----------


## aliiran20

به حرف ساده را داره هی می پیچونه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!میگه میخواهیم دبیرذستان را تقویت کنیم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!دبیرستان مگه آدمه ....خب دوست من کنکور میشه 4 سال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pouya.

مجریه چرا انقدر زر میزنه!! ؟

----------


## mil

4 تا کودن با هم صحبت کردن

----------


## emprator227

کلا این 3 تا مثل عربای حاشیه خلیج فارس میمونن.به اونا هر چی میگیم خلیج فارسه و دنیا هم قبول داره اونا حرف خودشون رو میزنن و قبول ندارن
به اینا هم هر چی بگیم بابا اگه امتحانات نهایی تاثیر داده بشه پای انتشارات علاوه بر کنکور در زمینه امتحانات نهایی هم باز میشه حالیشون نیست.
واقعا یک مشت ادم نفهم اختیار جامعه رو دستشون گرفتن بقیه رو هم ادم حساب نمیکنن.
اون نفهم  دیگه هم میگه کی میگه دانش اموزان حق اظهار نظر دارن............
 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): الان من اینجوریم.

----------


## mardoosh

بچه ها تنها راه  حذف معدل جمع شدن جلو سازمان سنجش است و همچنین حسینی بای را هم باید خبر کنیم. والسلام. تهرانی های عزیز خواهش میکنم غیرت به خرج بدید و با خانواده هاتون جلو سنجش جمع بشید و با داشتن پلاکارد اعتراض خودتون را به همهی مسیولین و نمایندگان نشان بدید. :Yahoo (16):

----------


## _7challenger6_

عکس امضام کاملا درمورد مسوولین صدق میکنه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## saj8jad

مناظره 4 به 1 بود خیلیم شیک و مجلسی  :Yahoo (21):  

مجری + سحر خیز + فیاضی + نوید ادهم > سبطی  

بیچاره جناب سبطی گیر یه عده زبون نفهم افتاده بود طفلکی  :Yahoo (94): 

*نتیجه اخلاقی :* سبطی بنده خدا میگفت نره ، عاغایون میگفتن تو بدوش  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AmirAria

دوستان الان همه چی دست نماینده هاست ، به خدا توکل کنید و با نماینده ها در تماس باشید

----------


## aliiran20

> مناظره 4 به 1 بود خیلیم شیک و مجلسی  
> 
> مجری + سحر خیز + فیاضی + نوید ادهم > سبطی  
> 
> بیچاره جناب سبطی گیر یه عده زبون نفهم افتاده بود طفلکی 
> 
> *نتیجه اخلاقی :* سبطی بنده خدا میگفت نره ، عاغایون میگفتن تو بدوش


دقیقا بنده خدا مونده بود اصلا چی بگه ..

----------


## MEEA499

> دقیقا بنده خدا مونده بود اصلا چی بگه ..


بریزین تو سایتشون بگین اگه نظر دانش آموزا واستون مهم بود یه بخش برای سوال پرسیدنشون میذاشتین!!! گفتش قراره بازم برنامه بذارن شاید ایتدفعه اضافه کنن

----------


## AmirAria

آره ، نظرات رادیو گفت و گو هم جای خوبیه ، به مجری هم انتقاد کنید و بگید جانبدارانه بود 
غیر اونجا به روابط عمومی سیما هم میتونید زنگ بزنید ، برای شبکه های صدا و سیما نظرات  ثبت شده در روابط عمومی خیلی مهمه

----------


## shahram5386

باوا خودمون هم باید یه کاری بکنیم اینا میخوان گند بزنن به همه چیی من خودم معدلم 18 و 10هست زیاد بد نیس اما خوبم نیست
 من خودم منطقه 3 زندگیی میکنیم معلمایی داشتیمم که بلد نبوودن سوال کنکور و حتی نهایی هارو حل کنن من دلم بحال بقیه هم میسوزه انصافا ناحقیه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> باوا خودمون هم باید یه کاری بکنیم اینا میخوان گند بزنن به همه چیی من خودم معدلم 18 و 10هست زیاد بد نیس اما خوبم نیست
>  من خودم منطقه 3 زندگیی میکنیم معلمایی داشتیمم که بلد نبوودن سوال کنکور و حتی نهایی هارو حل کنن من دلم بحال بقیه هم میسوزه انصافا ناحقیه


دقیقا منم یه معلمای بی سوادی دارشتم که حتی نمیتوننست سوالای کنکور 85 اینارو حل کنند !
مرد حسابی تو دبیر سال چهارم هستی ازت تالفی نمیخوایم حداقل بشین اینارو یه نگاهی بنداز !
مردک بی سواد  :Yahoo (21):  اعصاب ادم خورد میشه

----------


## shahram5386

> دقیقا منم یه معلمای بی سوادی دارشتم که حتی نمیتوننست سوالای کنکور 85 اینارو حل کنند !
> مرد حسابی تو دبیر سال چهارم هستی ازت تالفی نمیخوایم حداقل بشین اینارو یه نگاهی بنداز !
> مردک بی سواد  اعصاب ادم خورد میشه


ی معلم داشتیم واس زبان فارسی 25 تا تست اورده بوود ازمون امتحان بگیره 4تا تست از دم اشتباه داده بوود تو تصحیح هم مال من دوتا تستم درست بوود میگفت اشتباس

----------


## saj8jad

با توجه به اوضاعی که پیش اومده 3 تا راهکار خوب وجود داره ؛

*1ـ همچنان با قدرت تمام به نمایندگان زنگ، پیام، اینستا، تلگرام و ... ارسال کنیم و بگیم مخالف تاثیر هستیم تا زمان رأی گیری در صحن علنی مجلس رأی مخالف بدهند

2ـ مقابل سازمان سنجش و مجلس تجمع اعتراضی مسالمت آمیز صورت بدیم که خیلی خیلی تاثیر داره

3ـ با جناب منتظری دادستان کل کشور و رئیس پیشین هیئت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری و صادر کننده رأی ابطال تاثیر معدل تماس بگیریم و بگیم که وارد صحنه بشن و از رأی دیوان عدالت دفاع کنن و ...*

به نظرم بهتره با توجه به مصاحبه امروز زاهدی رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس ، شماره جناب منتظری دادستان کل کشور رو پیدا کرده یا به هر وسیله دیگه ای ایشون رو در جریان اقدامات کمیسیون آموزش بگذاریم تا ...

زاهدی به مهر خبر داد : رأی دیوان عدالت اداری درباره سوابق کنکوری درست نیست

----------


## negarakbbbb

چی شد نتیجه مناظرشون؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## gezero

میخوامتتتتت فیاضی :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## aliiran20

> میخوامتتتتت فیاضی


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tzar

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


از دوستان معدل بالا هست .دلش به معدلش خوشه ولش کن

----------


## aliiran20

واقعا وضعیت پیچیده ای هم هست ..حتی در همین مناظره مشخص شد خود دولتی ها هم موافق این مصوبه نیستند و سنجش هم اصلا موافق این مصوبه نیست به دلیل ساده اینکه دیگه چیزی از سنجش باقی نمیمونه ...و اختیاراتش کمتر میشه تنها را اینه که تلاشمون را ادامه بدهیم ..فقط همین راه هستش

----------


## karbaresadeh

هامون سبطی صدای ما مخالفان شرط معدل هستند این چه مناظره ایست ۳ نفر موافق خذف کنکور که نه بویی از ادب و نزاکت برده اند و نه تحمل شنیدن حرف حقی که مخالف نظرشان هست به اضافه مجری برنامه در مقابل یک نفر دکتر سبطی، حالا هم که یک نفر حاضر شده بدون در نظر گفتن منافع خود حرف ما مردم ما کنکوری های بخت برگشته رو بزنه سعی در خاموش کردن ایشان دارند و انگ زی نفع بودن بهشان میزنند و ای کاش کمی از هوش بهره ای برده بودند و متوجه میشدند که خذف کنکور بیشتر از هر کسی به نفع ناشران و موسسات کمک آموزشی است!!!  متاسفم که عده ای نادان بی منطق قرار است برای ما تعیین تکلیف کنند.

----------


## shahram5386

> با توجه به اوضاعی که پیش اومده 3 تا راهکار خوب وجود داره ؛
> 
> *1ـ همچنان با قدرت تمام به نمایندگان زنگ، پیام، اینستا، تلگرام و ... ارسال کنیم و بگیم مخالف تاثیر هستیم تا زمان رأی گیری در صحن علنی مجلس رأی مخالف بدهند
> 
> 2ـ مقابل سازمان سنجش و مجلس تجمع اعتراضی مسالمت آمیز صورت بدیم که خیلی خیلی تاثیر داره
> 
> 3ـ با جناب منتظری دادستان کل کشور و رئیس پیشین هیئت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری و صادر کننده رأی ابطال تاثیر معدل تماس بگیریم و بگیم که وارد صحنه بشن و از رأی دیوان عدالت دفاع کنن و ...*
> 
> به نظرم بهتره با توجه به مصاحبه امروز زاهدی رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس ، شماره جناب منتظری دادستان کل کشور رو پیدا کرده یا به هر وسیله دیگه ای ایشون رو در جریان اقدامات کمیسیون آموزش بگذاریم تا ...
> ...


به نظرم باید فشار بیارییم

----------


## karbaresadeh

دوست عزیز اگر آقای سبطی وارد این ماجرا نمیشدند همیه چیز اینجور پیش میرفت که حذف کنکور گل و بلبل هستو همه چیز خوب و عالیه هرکسی اندکی هوش داشته باشه میفهمه این حرف که ناشران از این قضیه ی حذف کنکور فیض میبرندن یاوه ای بیش نیست ما باید سپاسگزار ایشون باشیم که نظر ما رو توی یجای بزرگتر به گوش حداقل عده ای مسئول رسوندن.  شاید اگر چهارتا آدم گنده مثل دکتر سبطی پا پیش بگزارند صدای ما رساتر به گوش مسئولان بی مسئولیت برسه.  خواهشا اینقدر سطحی مسائل رو نگاه نکنید

----------


## gezero

> به نظرم باید فشار بیارییم


4 ماهه دارین فشار میارین هیچی نشده الان به بعدم نمیشه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## aliiran20

> 4 ماهه دارین فشار میارین هیچی نشده الان به بعدم نمیشه



این انرژی منفی هست ..اتفاقا این فشار ها باعث شده است که تا الان رای به نفع ما باشه و نرفته مجلس و بین خودشون اختلاف هست ..دوستان نا امید نشویم..

----------


## gezero

> این انرژی منفی هست ..اتفاقا این فشار ها باعث شده است که تا الان رای به نفع ما باشه و نرفته مجلس و بین خودشون اختلاف هست ..دوستان نا امید نشویم..


همین چند روزه یه اصلاحیه میزنن رو قانون و والسلام
خیلی ساده این که بخوان از قانون خودشون پا پس بکشن
مناظره امروز موضع کمیسیون رو نشون داد
نظر کمیسیون آموزش یعنی نظر مجلس

----------


## arash

> همین چند روزه یه اصلاحیه میزنن رو قانون و والسلام
> خیلی ساده این که بخوان از قانون خودشون پا پس بکشن
> مناظره امروز موضع کمیسیون رو نشون داد
> نظر کمیسیون آموزش یعنی نظر مجلس


*
شما برو درستو بخون(بیشتر رو زیستت کار کن)
کارنامه آزمون سنجشت نشون دهنده هوش و ذکاوت بیش از حد توعه
میدونی که معدل برداشته شه امثال تو نابود میشن با اون درصدات*

----------


## paria_7

> همین چند روزه یه اصلاحیه میزنن رو قانون و والسلام
> خیلی ساده این که بخوان از قانون خودشون پا پس بکشن
> مناظره امروز موضع کمیسیون رو نشون داد
> نظر کمیسیون آموزش یعنی نظر مجلس


اولا آقای محترم هنوزم کنکور مهمتر از معدله ، شما انقد دلخوش معدل نباش. کسایی هستن ک با معدل کم رتبه های عالی کسب کردن انقد حرص و جوش نخورین شما. دوما هرکسی میوه دل خودشو میخوره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دوستان ناراحت نیشدا ولی اگه تاثیر قطعی بشه سال 96 دی میرم ترمیم و تمام سوالتم میخرم...عین چی20 میگیرم...

----------


## aliiran20

> ​دوستان ناراحت نیشدا ولی اگه تاثیر قطعی بشه سال 96 دی میرم ترمیم و تمام سوالتم میخرم...عین چی20 میگیرم...


انشا الله که قطعی نمیشه ..سنجش همش داره میگه مثبته ..خب یه دلیل داره دیگه ..مطمئنا مثبت باید باشه میدونی خیلی اعتراض هست ..فقط نباید نا امید بشیم

----------


## hamed_habibi

​امسال که من گفتم مثبته..96 خدا داند

----------


## aliiran20

> همین چند روزه یه اصلاحیه میزنن رو قانون و والسلام
> خیلی ساده این که بخوان از قانون خودشون پا پس بکشن
> مناظره امروز موضع کمیسیون رو نشون داد
> نظر کمیسیون آموزش یعنی نظر مجلس


خب میبینیم و تعرق میکنیم ...من خودم با سنجش که تماس گرفتم ..کارشناس گفت بخاطر اینکه دان شآموزا خیلی اعتراض کردند و برای اینکه نظرشون را اعمال کنیم تلاش ما اینه که تاثیر مثبت باشه  و تو تمام تکست هاش هم میگه مثبت !!!!حداکثر تاثیر مثبته ..لازم به ذکره اصلا مجلس نمیگه مثبت یا قطعی ..مجلس فقط میتونه در بهترین حالت بگه متناسب با نمران حاصله از سه ساله اونایی که در دسترس است تا خلا قانون یبرطرف بشه

----------


## aliiran20

حتی روزنامه کیهان هم یکبار به این موضع اعتراض کرد ..مطمئن باشید با تلاش خودمون تاثیر مثبت میشه...انشا الله تا هر 2 طرف سود کنند

----------


## hossein.y

خوب دگ ... وقتی اداره مملکت دست امثال سحر خیز باشه که حتی اداب معاشرت رو بلد نیست و بی احترامی میکنه و همینطور اقای فیاضی که به راحتی اتهام وارد میکنه بر دیگران تکلیف تحول بنیادین نظام اموزش کشور مشخصه ... متاسفانه ما در بین یه عده رجال سیاسی که در حقیقت یابو علفی هم نیستن زندگی میکنم ... تا زمانی که مملکت از بی شعوری رنج میبرد هیچ تحولی نه در نظام اموزش و نه هیچ نظامی نباید انتظار داشت ... موفق باشید

----------


## DARKSIDER

نتیجه مناظره چی بود؟؟؟؟؟چیا گفته شده؟؟؟؟؟میشه یکی بگه لطفا؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

اقا این طور که بوش میاد مجلس تا سه شنبه این هفته هم من برنامه کاریشو دیدم سوابق رو بررسی نمی کنه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بچه ها برید تو خبرگزاری مهر و کامنت بارون کنید.
لینک خبر

----------


## karbaresadeh

سلام 
دوستان لطفا و حتما هر چه سریع تر با روابط عمومی مجلس تماس بگیرید و مخالفتتون رو اعلام کنید کار سخت و وقت گیری نیست فقط کافیه به شماره ای که پایین گذاشتم زنگ بزنید تلفن گویا هست بعد به اپراتور وصل میشید یه آقایی جواب میده بگین که نسبت به موضوعی اعتراض دارین بعد اون آقا شما رو به تلفن گویای دیگه وصل میکنه بعدش شما پیغامتون رو بزارید و در آخر کلید ستاره رو بزنید.  خواهش میکنم زود زنگ بزنید شاید اینطوری شنیده بشیم احتمالا چند روز آینده اصلاحیه میدن و شرط معدل قطعی میشه 
شماره تلفن روابط عمومی مجلس: ۰۲۱-۳۹۹۳۱

----------


## saj8jad

با توجه به اینکه امروز دو فوریت این طرح خیلی شیک و مجلسی تصویب شد  :Yahoo (94):  به احتمال بسیار زیاد 24 ساعت بعد یعنی فردا 13 اردیبهشت این موضوع در دستور کار صحن علنی قرار میگیره و بررسی و رأی گیری میشه

با توجه به تعریف طرح های دو فوریتی ؛

ب) طرح ها و لوایح دو فوریتی : در این گونه طرح ها و لوایح پس از تصویب دو فوریت آن بلا فاصله به طبع و توزیع آن بین نمایندگان اقدام میشود و 24 ساعت پس از توزیع در مجلس مطرح میگردد. این گونه طرح ها و لوایح به کمیسیون ارجاع نیمگردد.

و اینکه طرح های دو فوریتی نیاز به دو سوم آرا برای تصویب دارن تنها امید اینکه نماینده های فهیم و دلسوز! به این طرح رأی مخالف بدن و خلاصه دو سوم آرا رو کسب نکنه و رأی نیاره

----------


## biology115

> با توجه به اینکه امروز دو فوریت این طرح خیلی شیک و مجلسی تصویب شد  به احتمال بسیار زیاد 24 ساعت بعد یعنی فردا 13 اردیبهشت این موضوع در دستور کار صحن علنی قرار میگیره و بررسی و رأی گیری میشه
> 
> با توجه به تعریف طرح های دو فوریتی ؛
> 
> ب) طرح ها و لوایح دو فوریتی : در این گونه طرح ها و لوایح پس از تصویب دو فوریت آن بلا فاصله به طبع و توزیع آن بین نمایندگان اقدام میشود و 24 ساعت پس از توزیع در مجلس مطرح میگردد. این گونه طرح ها و لوایح به کمیسیون ارجاع نیمگردد.
> 
> و اینکه طرح های دو فوریتی نیاز به دو سوم آرا برای تصویب دارن تنها امید اینکه نماینده های فهیم و دلسوز! به این طرح رأی مخالف بدن و خلاصه دو سوم آرا رو کسب نکنه و رأی نیاره


سلام داداش سجاد ،

حالا اگه رای آورد چی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام داداش سجاد ،
> 
> حالا اگه رای آورد چی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟


سلام داداشی  :Yahoo (81): 

ان شاء الله که رأی نمیاره ، با توجه به این همه موج وسیع اعتراضات و پیام و تماس بچه ها با نمایندگان و اینکه حداقل دو سوم تعداد حاضران باید رأی موافق بدن و ...

علیه حال میگیم بزن به اون درش و با پررویی تمام و بدون توجه به خواست بچه ها طرح هم رأی بیاره و تصویب بشه ، تاثیر دادن سوابق در نتیجه کنکور قطعی است ، منظورم اینکه سوابق قطعا تاثیر داده میشه حالا یا مثبت یا مستقیم(قطعی) که این موضوع رو باز باید شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تشکیل جلسه بده و تصمیم گیری کنه

ان شاء الله که اصلا طرح رأی نمیاره و کار به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو نمیکشه و سهم سوابق حذف بشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## biology115

> سلام داداشی 
> 
> ان شاء الله که رأی نمیاره ، با توجه به این همه موج وسیع اعتراضات و پیام و تماس بچه ها با نمایندگان و اینکه حداقل دو سوم تعداد حاضران باید رأی موافق بدن و ...
> 
> علیه حال میگیم بزن به اون درش و با پررویی تمام و بدون توجه به خواست بچه ها طرح هم رأی بیاره و تصویب بشه ، تاثیر دادن سوابق در نتیجه کنکور قطعی است ، منظورم اینکه سوابق قطعا تاثیر داده میشه حالا یا مثبت یا مستقیم(قطعی) که این موضوع رو باز باید شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تشکیل جلسه بده و تصمیم گیری کنه
> 
> ان شاء الله که اصلا طرح رأی نمیاره و کار به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو نمیکشه و سهم سوابق حذف بشه


به هر حال امیدوارم رای نیاره ...

دمت گرم داداش ...

----------


## aliiran20

[QUOTE=8MIT8;789011]سلام داداشی  :Yahoo (81): 

ان شاء الله که رأی نمیاره ، با توجه به این همه موج وسیع اعتراضات و پیام و تماس بچه ها با نمایندگان و اینکه حداقل دو سوم تعداد حاضران باید رأی موافق بدن و ...

علیه حال میگیم بزن به اون درش و با پررویی تمام و بدون توجه به خواست بچه ها طرح هم رأی بیاره و تصویب بشه ، تاثیر دادن سوابق در نتیجه کنکور قطعی است ، منظورم اینکه سوابق قطعا تاثیر داده میشه حالا یا مثبت یا مستقیم(قطعی) که این موضوع رو باز باید شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تشکیل جلسه بده و تصمیم گیری کنه

ان شاء الله که اصلا طرح رأی نمیاره و کار به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو نمیکشه و سهم سوابق حذف بشه  :Yahoo (1): 
[/QUOTE
انشا الله که را ینیاره ..فقط این دو سوم منظور برای خود فوریت هست سا تصویب مواد اون طرح 2 فوریت دار؟؟؟من نمیدونم دقیقش کدومه؟؟اگه دو سوم باشه را ینمیآره مطمئنا

----------


## saj8jad

> انشا الله که را ینیاره ..فقط این دو سوم منظور برای خود فوریت هست سا تصویب مواد اون طرح 2 فوریت دار؟؟؟من نمیدونم دقیقش کدومه؟؟اگه دو سوم باشه را ینمیآره مطمئنا


ببین داداش دو فوریت موضوع که رأی آورده  

پس حالا باید طرح در مجلس بررسی بشه و کلیات و جزئیاتش نیز تصویب بشه 

تا اون جا که اطلاع دارم برای تصویب کلیات طرح هم نیاز به دو سوم آرای نمایندگان است ،حالا که دو فوریت طرح تصویب شده اگر کلیات طرح تصویب نشه کلا طرح از دستور کار خارج میشه چون کلیات هم به دو سوم آرای نمایندگان برای تصویب نیاز داره

ان شاء الله کلیاتش دو سوم رأی رو نیازه و تصویب نشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MEEA499

> *برای کنکور 95  سنوات سال سوم متوسطه تأثیر داده خواهد شد    * 
> 
>  برای کنکور 95 صرفاً سنوات سال سوم  متوسطه تأثیر داده خواهد شد اما در صورت تصویب دو فوریت طرح اصلاح قانون  سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو ، آموزش‌وپرورش مکلف است سوابق تحصیلی سه سال آخر  متوسطه را که به صورت نهایی برگزار می‌شود به شورای سنجش و پذیرش اعلام کند    به گزارش خبرگزاری خبرآنلاین، کاربری در صفحه مشکلات مردم نوشته است:"  تکلیف تاثیر معدل در کنکور چه شد و این قانون برای امسال است یا نه چون من  امسال کنکور دارم و هنوز بلاتکلیف هستم. مدرسه هم جواب درستی نمی دهد. 
> در  این باره محمد روشن معاون حقوقی و امور مجلس وزارت علوم گفت: در صورت  تصویب دو فوریت طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو ، آموزش‌وپرورش مکلف  است سوابق تحصیلی سه سال آخر متوسطه را که به صورت نهایی برگزار می‌شود به  شورای سنجش و پذیرش اعلام کند تا این شورا با توجه به این سوابق و آزمون  عمومی و تخصصی نمرات و رتبه‌های اشخاص شرکت‌کننده در آزمون را به آن‌ها  اعلام کند.
> او گفت: در اینصورت با اصلاح عبارتی که صورت خواهد گرفت  شورای سنجش و پذیرش در مورد میزان و نحوه تأثیر هر یک از عوامل سابقه  تحصیلی متناسب با تحت پوشش قرار گرفتن امتحانات نهایی دوره سه‌ساله آخر  متوسطه آزمون عمومی و اختصاصی در سنجش می‌تواند برنامه‌ریزی کند و نمرات و  رتبه‌های اشخاص شرکت‌کننده در آزمون را مطابق قانون به آن‌ها اعلام کند.
> روشن ادامه داد: با این تفاسیر برای کنکور 95 صرفاً سنوات سال سوم متوسطه تأثیر داده خواهد شد.
> برای کنکور 95 سنوات سال سوم متوسطه تأثیر داده خواهد شد


اینو ک میدونستیم هنوز رای ندادن اس بدین نذارین رای بدن  :Yahoo (19):

----------

